# TT 2.0 TDI quattro MPG



## mixonic2 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi All,
Can any one tell me what MPG i can expect from my 2 year old TT TDI when i take delivery.


----------



## pespie (May 19, 2008)

It depends on how long your typical journey is.

Most of mine are relatively short, typically ten miles or so, with a bit of motorway thrown in and typcically I get 40mpg. On longer runs (150 miles with half motorway, 75 mph..ish) I get mid-high 40's but I've only seen +50mpg once in three years over 17,500 miles.


----------



## r_youngson (Apr 29, 2009)

As said, it will depend on length of journey. Also choice of gear, how you drive and the type of roads you're on.... if you're driving with efficiency in mind you should get pretty good figures. 
i've just done a 220 mile trip yesterday in mine and average consumption displayed between 50-55mpg during the majority of the journey, it was only the first 5 miles or so that the DIS was reading 40's. i was typically around the speed limit all the way, maybe a quarter of that was dual carriageway. that's with a two year old TDI with approx 13.5k on the clock


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Mines two years old in September and has done nearly 15,000 miles. Over the last 7,500 miles my DIS says I've achieved an average of 40.5mpg. Considering out of my last 7,500 miles I would say 75% of them have been town start stop driving and short distances that's pretty good. I achieved about 58 mpg on a gentle 25 mile journey the other day but that was driving carefully!


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I genuinely average just over 50MPG, and I will add the following caveats;

I can't remember the last time I got in the car and didn't do at least 50 miles.

I don't use cruise control unless I'm a SPECS camera zone.

My car is remapped.

My car has modifications to the exhaust.

My tyres are inflated to the loaded ratings even though I'm in the car on my own.

The last thing I would say is that the car remaps itself within certain limits as you drive it. If you drive it gently, it will map itself for maximum fuel economy. If you drive aggressively, it will max out all the parameters that give you best performance and your fuel economy will suffer. This adaptation period takes about 1000 miles of driving, so you need to drive consistently gently for quite a while to see the best fuel economy.

I would reckon that for a standard car, driven "normally" you're looking at a genuine 45-50MPG with the DIS showing 48-53MPG.

There is a parameter that VCDS users can use to adjust the DIS so it reads true.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I should possibly also clarify why using Cruise Control wrecks your fuel economy.

Modern direct injection engines have a zero-load state where the engine is turned over by the gearbox, driven by the road wheels (coasting in gear with your foot fully off the accelerator). In zero-load state the engine uses no fuel at all.

You can tell the engine is in zero-load state because the DIS instantaneous MPG readout shows "---".

If you have anything else (coasting with your foot on the clutch, coasting with the car out of gear, driving downhill with a tiny bit of throttle applied) the engine cannot get to zero-load state and the DIS shows the best MPG it can do in non zero-load state - "200".

Because of the way cruise control works it almost always has a little bit of throttle applied so the best you see in terms of instant MPG is "200".

I reckon not using cruise control is worth about 3-5MPG.


----------



## Amos (Jun 28, 2011)

Those figures look like bliss to me......

After running an average of 23.4mpg in my M3, anything over 45mpg is like a dream come true.

Can't wait for this to start next week.

Amos


----------



## rchadd (Apr 18, 2011)

since moving from a mazda rx8 to tt tdi got to say love the fuel ecomony i am getting!


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

I can confirm similar sorts of figures.

Mine has done 33K, any decent length motorway trip is 50 mpg plus on the DIS. Sometimes around 53 on a good day.

The engine did loosen up and economy improve by around the first service at 19K.

I have seen an average 65 mpg once. That was from a car park on an A road doing around a constant 50 for 10 miles. As soon as I hit roundabouts though it went back to early 50s.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

rchadd said:


> since moving from a mazda rx8 to tt tdi got to say love the fuel ecomony i am getting!


Yeah but you could move from an rx8 to a 458 and still love the better fuel economy :lol:


----------



## mixonic2 (Jul 13, 2011)

mixonic2 said:


> Hi All,
> Can any one tell me what MPG i can expect from my 2 year old TT TDI when i take delivery.


having had my TT TDI now for 2 weeks and 980 miles i can now confirm that my average over that period is 51.7 mpg with a mixture of m[email protected] and town [email protected] I am well pleased and just cant stop driving it.


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

Over my previous 80,000 miles I got an average of about 40 mpg.

Hmm, I changed units from KM to Miles and it says 40 MPG. When I calculate 40 MPG to KM/L is says 17.0 (google). I actually got 13.8 KM/L over my previous 128,000 km sinds 2009. That would mean 32.44 MPG.

I always drive about 730 KM on 55 liters diesel so also the DIS is way off. That means 13.3 km/l = 31.22 MPG.

Thats what I average. Seems that I step on the gas more than average...


----------



## r_youngson (Apr 29, 2009)

Are you using UK or US gallons for that conversion?


Joerek said:


> Over my previous 80,000 miles I got an average of about 40 mpg.
> 
> Hmm, I changed units from KM to Miles and it says 40 MPG. When I calculate 40 MPG to KM/L is says 17.0 (google). I actually got 13.8 KM/L over my previous 128,000 km sinds 2009. That would mean 32.44 MPG.
> 
> ...


Are you using UK or US gallons for that conversion?


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

Not sure, thats why I gave the other metrics values (km/l).


----------



## r_youngson (Apr 29, 2009)

Joerek said:


> Not sure, thats why I gave the other metrics values (km/l).


If I read your original comment right, the 13.8 km/l is your actual consumption and 40mpg is what the DIS reads when you switch units? i work it out to be 39 mpg so sounds about right if that's the case


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

I usually get between 42-45 mpg...and that is over 70.000km's over the last 2 years.

I used this ( http://www.markporthouse.net/rangie/fue ... rsion.htm# ) tool to convert 6,2 - 6,7 l/100 kms ) to mpg's using imperial Gallons.

Our speed limit is 120, usualy I cruise around 140.... so maybe a bit lower than in the UK. 
Couple of days ago, I kept it to the speed limit on my way home ( speed limit 100, in the NL's ) and that got my consumption down to 5,2 l/100km's ( 54 mpg )...so, it can be done, but I can't say it was much fun to drive...boring actually...I didn't buy the TT to drive as is I'm in a Toyota Corrola :twisted:

With my " normal" driving I get around 700km's out of the tank, before it shows the " refuel-sign".


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

wja96 said:


> I genuinely average just over 50MPG, and I will add the following caveats;
> I can't remember the last time I got in the car and didn't do at least 50 miles.
> I don't use cruise control unless I'm a SPECS camera zone. My car is remapped. My car has modifications to the exhaust.
> My tyres are inflated to the loaded ratings even though I'm in the car on my own.
> ...


Im getting about 40 with an average of 'normal driving, some dawdling and overtaking acceleration etc but would like more.

CAn the car be 'reset' if its learned my current style of driving ?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

grasmere said:


> wja96 said:
> 
> 
> > I genuinely average just over 50MPG, and I will add the following caveats;
> ...


Yes, you'd need VAS or VCDS, but it can be done.


----------



## rchadd (Apr 18, 2011)

drove down to cornwall this weekend - the best i managed to get was 54.8mpg (reported by trip computer).

got bored so floored it for the rest of the journey after that  stilled ended up with 48mpg overall for the 200mile journey (mostly motorway).


----------



## Groodles (Apr 20, 2011)

Mine has been remapped by Viezu for power gain. It's a 58 Plate.

With Cruise set to 80mph I regularly do Gloucester to/from Leeds (160 miles) and average 48mpg and upwards.

When I'm not on the motorway, I probably average nearer 38-40mpg.


----------



## Groodles (Apr 20, 2011)

wja96 said:


> grasmere said:
> 
> 
> > wja96 said:
> ...


Resetting what your car has determined from your driving style will be a short term fix as your average will return to what you have now. The car is only working out the numbers based on the input YOU are giving to it.

If you want the average to be higher, drive with a lighter right foot. 8)


----------



## bryan m (Jan 15, 2010)

I wondered what was causing the varying fuel economy on mine - sometimes 53mpg plus and other struggling to get 45mpg - always comes after long runs up the A1 to Newcastle. The two modes explains it - is there a way of locking the mode ie only in the economy setting?


----------



## keithriley (Jun 20, 2017)

wja96 said:


> I should possibly also clarify why using Cruise Control wrecks your fuel economy.
> 
> Modern direct injection engines have a zero-load state where the engine is turned over by the gearbox, driven by the road wheels (coasting in gear with your foot fully off the accelerator). In zero-load state the engine uses no fuel at all.
> 
> ...



Zero fuel ???? Isn't that the only way to stop a diesel, by shutting the fuel off ?


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

This new forum software gives no consideration to the date when suggesting posts for “Recommended Reading” which unfortunately is creating a lot of 'necroposts'.
For example, this one is 10 years old...


----------

